

San Francisco to require ID scans, photos of everyone who goes to a venue - jdp23
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/04/12/san-francisco-to-req.html

======
kdfjghvb
i know im new here, and i know this is important - civil liberties and all
that - but why is it specific to hacker news? can someone explain what stuff
is on-topic? ive read the guidelines, but this seems like it doesnt fit.

thx

------
phlux
This is BS!

If you read the bios of the EC, it would appear this is a case of mediocre
people attempting to exercise control of an area where they don't have the
mental acuity to truly understand the impact of their actions, and are
erroneously thinking they are thinking about "safety" for a problem that
doesn't exist.

